# New England fall 2015 competitions



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 28, 2015)

Since Lexington filled up quickly, here's a sneak preview of all the competitions we have planned in New England for the rest of 2015.

Usual disclaimer that all of these are tentative until they're announced on the WCA site, so don't make any non-refundable travel plans until it's announced and you're registered. All of these will have competitor limits, except for Norwich which I think does not.

9/12: Norwich, CT (already announced)
10/3: Exeter, NH (already announced))
10/24: Lexington, MA (already announced and full)
10/25: FMC USA (already announced)
11/14: Northeastern University, Boston, MA
12/12: MIT, Cambridge, MA


----------



## Hagincubes (Aug 29, 2015)

When will the information be posted for the Exeter,NH comp


----------



## byliu88 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hagincubes said:


> When will the information be posted for the Exeter,NH comp



The Exeter competition was announced this morning, and I just posted a thread on the forums here with more info: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...s-Exeter-Cube-Day-2015-(Exeter-New-Hampshire)


----------



## Hagincubes (Sep 17, 2015)

What is the max count of people who can attend the comps ( I'm wondering speficially about the Phillips Exeter one)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 18, 2015)

For Exeter we have a limit of 125 people. Not sure about the others, but it's somewhere around there.

Unfortunately Melrose won't be happening this fall, the venue didn't work out.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 22, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 11/14: Northeastern University, Boston, MA



as a %, how legit is this?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 22, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> as a %, how legit is this?



As a percent, very legit. Should be announced in the next week or so.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 22, 2015)

Tim Reynolds said:


> As a percent, very legit.



i like those odds. thanks


----------



## Alexanderc360 (Oct 7, 2015)

when will the 2 college competitions be announced?


----------

